# Cubase 9.5 Bug



## dman007 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anyone else had the Cubase 9.5 mixer glitch bug? 

It's reproducible.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 13, 2018)

I do, quite often !


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 21, 2018)

Not had that one! Your GPU drivers up to date?


----------



## dman007 (Jun 21, 2018)

MarcusD said:


> Not had that one! Your GPU drivers up to date?


Indeed. Raised it with Steinberg, it is a bug in 9.5. (try mixing with it!)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 21, 2018)

dman007 said:


> Indeed. Raised it with Steinberg, it is a bug in 9.5. (try mixing with it!)



Ahah. Happened to me last week end with a band.

Band : That snare is a bit loud during the verse, could you lower it down ?
Me : Sure ! *opens mix console*
Band : .... No, not the vocals, the snare !


----------



## dman007 (Jun 21, 2018)

It's a total joke, really. I love working with Cubase but this kind of thing should not get passed basic QA or Alpha. It's not like it's free software! 

It can also happen that you add or bypass a plug-in thinking it's on one channel, because that's what you're seeing on screen, only to find it's been put on another channel (as the mixer screen was not redrawn). 

Watch out for the gotcha on using Direct Offline Processing too. If you have plug-ins on your Stereo Out channel and you audition the changes when using direct offline processing, Cubase will disabled plug-ins on the Stereo Out channel. But it doesn't track the state of plugins correctly, so if some plug-ins were bypassed, after you've finished your direct offline processing, you will find some plug-ins are on when they should be bypassed and vice versa. That can end up turning a project into a complete mess, especially as it screws up the mixer history.

I think it would be better for Cubase to have another stereo output channel dedicated for direct offline processing, and route it to that, rather than routing it to the default stereo out and over-complicating things.


----------



## Bender-offender (Jun 21, 2018)

Don’t worry, Steinberg won’t fix this issue. I’ve learned they completely ignore “broken” features used by the minority and only fix things used by their hobbyist users. They’re so busy trying to make Cubase more “flashy” that they’ve given up on stability. There’s functions they literally broke back in Cubase 6 thru 7.5 which they still have not addressed. There must have been - what - dozens and dozens of updates since then? I’ve posted on Steinberg’s forum, this forum, called and emailed tech support, spoken to them at NAMM(!), and they continue to ignore the problems. So expect a shiny-new Cubase 10 later this year with the same bugs you’re experiencing now except with more added because of all the new “junk” they’re going to implement into v10.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 21, 2018)

For some reason I can't play the youtube video.....Real curious to see this since I mix on 9.5 and dont' recall having a GUI issue with the mixer.

Got to see it.
frozen meters? That has never happened to me, Cubase Mac Sierra or Nuendo PC Windows 10.....
This happen often to others?
rsp


----------



## dman007 (Jun 21, 2018)

It is with disappointment that I have to agree. I raised problems I had in v7, 7.5 and 8.5 that are still not resolved. Many of these are reproducible bugs.


----------



## dman007 (Jun 21, 2018)

zvenx said:


> For some reason I can't play the youtube video.....Real curious to see this since I mix on 9.5 and dont' recall having a GUI issue with the mixer.
> 
> Got to see it.
> frozen meters? That has never happened to me, Cubase Mac Sierra or Nuendo PC Windows 10.....
> ...


No idea why you can't play it, sorry. The url is:


----------



## zvenx (Jun 21, 2018)

I eventually did get to see it... but that hasn't happened to me... 

what's your system specs?
sorry
rsp


----------



## dman007 (Jun 21, 2018)

It's a reproducible bug, Steinberg have been able to reproduce it their end


----------



## dman007 (Jun 21, 2018)

zvenx said:


> I eventually did get to see it... but that hasn't happened to me...
> 
> what's your system specs?
> sorry
> rsp


PC1: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, Intel i7-6800K @ 4.2GHz, 64GB RAM, NVidia 1050ti
PC2: Intel i7 4770 (Haswell) @ 3.6GHz, 32 GB RAM, AMD Radeon HD 6450, Windows 64-bit

...can recreate on any Windows system


----------



## greggybud (Jun 23, 2018)

dman007 said:


> It's a reproducible bug, Steinberg have been able to reproduce it their end


Where is a link or documentation that Steinberg confirmed it is a bug?


dman007 said:


> PC1: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, Intel i7-6800K @ 4.2GHz, 64GB RAM, NVidia 1050ti
> PC2: Intel i7 4770 (Haswell) @ 3.6GHz, 32 GB RAM, AMD Radeon HD 6450, Windows 64-bit
> 
> ...can recreate on any Windows system



I can't recreate it. But I could be overlooking something. It's difficult to see your plug-ins without posting a .gif as I think you just pointed a camera at the screen? Do you have a step-by-step repro? Or is the problem simply that certain mixer tracks freeze when you start playing a project from the project page?


----------



## dman007 (Jun 23, 2018)

greggybud said:


> Where is a link or documentation that Steinberg confirmed it is a bug?
> 
> 
> I can't recreate it. But I could be overlooking something. It's difficult to see your plug-ins without posting a .gif as I think you just pointed a camera at the screen? Do you have a step-by-step repro? Or is the problem simply that certain mixer tracks freeze when you start playing a project from the project page?


I'll do a step-by-step when I get chance. It relates to the screen redraws in the code, which were significantly reduced in 9.5. It does show its head in the project window, but that it harder to reproduce that one. The mixer window one is easier to reproduce. Steinberg went through an exhaustive diagnosis procedure before they opened a case that goes back to the programmers. It's not plug-in related, as we tried this with a clean install with only Cubase stock plug-ins. Steinberg have that project now, too, in order to rule out any inconsistencies with projects.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 23, 2018)

dman007 said:


> I'll do a step-by-step when I get chance. It relates to the screen redraws in the code, which were significantly reduced in 9.5. It does show its head in the project window, but that it harder to reproduce that one. The mixer window one is easier to reproduce. Steinberg went through an exhaustive diagnosis procedure before they opened a case that goes back to the programmers. It's not plug-in related, as we tried this with a clean install with only Cubase stock plug-ins. Steinberg have that project now, too, in order to rule out any inconsistencies with projects.



Be interesting to try re-create it. Never had an issue with meters.


----------



## dman007 (Jun 23, 2018)

MarcusD said:


> Be interesting to try re-create it. Never had an issue with meters.


It's only in 9.5 - previous versions were not hardware accelerated and used a different UI API.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Jul 3, 2018)

dman007 said:


> Anyone else had the Cubase 9.5 mixer glitch bug?



Hey mate! I've just started running into the exact same issue in Cubase 9.5. Never seen it before and been using Cubase for many years. 

Any update on this? You reckon it may be fixed on the next update?


----------



## dman007 (Jul 4, 2018)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Hey mate! I've just started running into the exact same issue in Cubase 9.5. Never seen it before and been using Cubase for many years.
> 
> Any update on this? You reckon it may be fixed on the next update?



Hi, would you be able to raise a Steinberg technical support request on this, too? The more technical data they can get will help in getting the bug fixed. If you do, please could you mark it for the attention of Fabio Bartolini and Ed Doll. Thanks.


----------



## dman007 (Sep 20, 2018)

This glitch is still a real nuisance problem.


----------



## Henu (Sep 20, 2018)

Yep, just bumped it for the first time during an album mix. Thus far it has made me e.g. send client a version with drums overheads suddenly going through the vocal exciter/ widener FX send and disabled my Sonarworks room calibration plugin while working in solo mode for an hour (a.k.a not noticing it unless it was too late), and I cannot basically access half of my channels anymore in the mixer due to the scrolling issue. I haven't seen any meter freeze though. Hopefully I won't either.

All this happened after installing 9.5.3 update a couple of weeks ago, before that I never encountered it.


----------



## Henu (Sep 28, 2018)

As an update, I started to work on a next mix project only to find out that the scrolling bug is still there. I tried to roll back to 9.5.2 and finally 9.5.0 and I couldn't get rid of it. What happens is that the scroll bar scrolls, but doesn't seem to _do_ anything and I cannot access my channel at the end of the mixconsole.

I spent some time trying to find out what triggers it, and found finally it out.

I work with two mixconsoles, the lower having only the audio channels and the upper having groups, FX sends and main outs. The lower one has all channels "undivided", so that everything is in "center". (You can change it at the left panel of the console, marked as "zones".)
The upper has things divided in three zones: left (subgroups), center (FX sends) and right (main out groups).

The scroll bug appears when I use different zones for channels and exceed the visible part of the console. After the visible part of the bar ends, it doesn't scroll to the end but only scrolls the channels divided to the MIDDLE group- in my case the FX sends. I cannot change the focus of the scoll bar either, so when there are too many things in the mixconsole, the _scrolling starts only to effect that group in the middle_. And if the middle- group is already taking half of your mixconsole estate, it starts to drop things off from the left and right groups.

Now even being able to reproduce it, I got so fed up with it that I actually called the Steinberg support in order to find out if this is actually a bug which they acknowledge or has it something to do with e.g. Windows, some weird Cubase setting or whatnot. I talked with Fabio on phone for over 30 minutes, we used Teamviewer for him to see the behaviour himself and I sent him the project file to test out himself. He told me that "it's _definitely_ a bug" and he will let the team know about it immediately. It should be fixed latest on Cubase 10, where "a lot of improvements are done to the mixconsole". I also told him about the stuck graphics (=wrong channel is selected when pressing the e- button) but I couldn't reproduce it while we were in the teamviewer mode.

All in all, Fabio was extremely helpful and I can't help thinking how much I would had wasted time to figure out possible non-working attempts to fix it myself if I had sent just a support ticket and await a month for an answer.
I can live with a bug if I know it's confirmed to exist, but not knowing the reason for odd behaviour is even more gnawing.


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 1, 2018)

Henu said:


> As an update, I started to work on a next mix project only to find out that the scrolling bug is still there. I tried to roll back to 9.5.2 and finally 9.5.0 and I couldn't get rid of it. What happens is that the scroll bar scrolls, but doesn't seem to _do_ anything and I cannot access my channel at the end of the mixconsole.
> 
> I spent some time trying to find out what triggers it, and found finally it out.
> 
> ...



If I understand this correctly, this is another situation where we, Cubase users, need to pay for bug fixes?


----------



## dman007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Bender-offender said:


> If I understand this correctly, this is another situation where we, Cubase users, need to pay for bug fixes?



Exactly.


----------

